
The Opera Apps Hub - riqbal
https://www.opera.com/pcappshub/
======
Piskvorrr
"Download applications from a trusted source" Oh, that's great. Except it's
apparently none of that - Opera has discovered Yahoo catalog's Software
section, cca 1998: "The software itself is downloaded from and offered by
independent, third-party providers. By providing a link to software, Opera
does not imply approval or endorsement of that software. The software is not
investigated, monitored, or checked for accuracy, reliability,
appropriateness, or completeness."

The large print giveth, the small print taketh away.

